# what wood boarding to use rabbit/guinea pig



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

making large indoor runs
boarding on the floor/sides and aviary like top. with wire mesh door.

what boards would be best to use? or can i coat them in anything?

OSB chip board
plywood
hardboard
chipboard
MDF

the only matter i think there is, is the swelling when it gets damp?

if anyone has any idea's or even knows of any other materia please let me know.

did think of using tin. but what a noise it could make if rabbits scratch it or run into it. :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

chipboard and hardboard will get damp and swell and fall appart.
hardboard is very thin and they`d be through in no time too.

osb will last a few years, but plywood is your best option, will be longerlasting.

dont know about mdf, i personally wouldnt use it, cause when you cut it you have to be outside as the dust is dangerous ( carcinogenic i believe ) wether it`d harm your buns etc when they chewed it i dont know........

i`ve used a 6x3 aviary panel for the top and just added wire sides :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I always use untreated pine when I'm making anything for the critters..... And then coat it with either japlac or plastikote to make it waterproof (and still chew safe).


----------

